
Court Limits Display of South Africa's Old Apartheid Flag, Citing Hateful Legacy - DoreenMichele
https://www.npr.org/2019/08/21/753074028/court-limits-display-of-south-africas-old-apartheid-flag-citing-hateful-legacy
======
hotz
To be honest, it's much more a ban than anything else.

